# Size of rabbit cage questions



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello,
I now have 2 "breedable" NZ does that I'm going to start breeding once they get a little older. I have two rabbit hutches to house all the new babies that will be coming. 
However, I don't have cages for one of the hutches yet. I'm thinking of building two very long and large cages for when the babies are being weaned. Have one cage for the bucks and the other for all the does. The cages I'm thinking will be around 4 x 4. 
Is this a good idea to put them all in the same cage together? We'll probably only use these rabbits as friers or to sale locally. Only keep them to around 6 months. 
Or should I build individual cages for each one? 
Thanks for any input. 
Joe


----------



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

YMMV, but this is what I have.

1 24"x24"x18" for my primary buck
2 24"x 36" grow out pens
4 30" x 30" doe cages
2 "extra" 30"x 30" in case (one is full with a small red buck growing up) in case the grow out pens are too full.

I have one senior buck, one junior buck, three working does, and am saving one doe out of one current litter.

I have ~37? fryers of various ages after having sold a few (8 weeks (5), 6 weeks (10), 4 weeks (13), and 2 weeks (9). I sometimes keep litters together that are two weeks apart from each other if needed, butcher or sell by 9 weeks or so. It seems to work out alright by me. Considering adding three more 30x30 cages in the near future.


----------



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's the problem I'm having. The second hutch I made, it ended up being 4' wide. If I make my cages 3' then there will be a lot of extra space there. I thought if I would make it around 4' then I could add more rabbits in each cage. Does that make sense? I guess I'm just trying to use as much space as I can :happy0035:


----------



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

uh... yeah, you should make your cages fit your hutch.


----------



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

Another option I'm thinking of is making three cages 3' x 3' x 30" which is recommended for NZ's and then attache a little "hiddy hole" box on the end of it. This can be used during the winter months and as a nesting box. I can put a lid on it so I can look inside and add hay or clean it out. 
Doing it this way, I will then be using the 4' width of my hutch.


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

When we have all the little ones together we have a hard time keeping the food and water full-- we have also found that they grow faster when there is only 2 per cage (easier for them to get to the food -- do not have to share) I would butcher between 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

You can't keep them together until 6 months. You'd have young does kindling and LOTS of fighting.  I keep kits together no longer than 12-14 weeks, and 14 weeks is stretching it. 

I have 30"x30" cages for my silver foxes and new zealands. I have one grow out pen (and I need another) that is 30" wide and 10' long. 

You can put all the young rabbits together in the growout pen together, you don't need one per litter. However, make sure there is enough floor, feeder, and waterer space available for all the kits you have in there.


----------



## SaratogaNZW (Feb 10, 2009)

I have heard, and experienced, that you can keep does together until they are bred for the first time. I will keep watching and look for fur flying or in the bottom of the cage. The biggest thing I will notice in does is over grooming, where a doe will literally groom her submissive sisters until there is a loss of fur just around the eyes.
Bucks however, I see some scuffleing at 9 weeks, nothing too serious, just a dominance issue. It lasts a day or 2, then settles down. Then they are good until about 12 weeks. Then they either go to freezer camp or get separated individually.
Bucks together much after 12 weeks will fight, even to the death.
Even if bucks are in cages where they can see each other there will be a lot of spraying, and its pretty disgusting and hard to sell a young fryer age buck with urine all over his ears and coat. (Higher urine guards can prevent this)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

4' deep hutches or cages makes it hard to catch them. I like to keep each litter together until the dirty deed. Too many together and they get to running around pestering each other and it takes longer to finish them out especially if too big an age difference....James


----------



## JoeKan (Feb 4, 2006)

mygoat said:


> You can't keep them together until 6 months. You'd have young does kindling and LOTS of fighting.  I keep kits together no longer than 12-14 weeks, and 14 weeks is stretching it.
> 
> I have 30"x30" cages for my silver foxes and new zealands. I have one grow out pen (and I need another) that is 30" wide and 10' long.
> 
> You can put all the young rabbits together in the growout pen together, you don't need one per litter. However, make sure there is enough floor, feeder, and waterer space available for all the kits you have in there.


Do you mix your bucks/does together in the grow out pen? This has been kinda my idea about making new cages. 
Are you calling a "grow out" pen one that keeps the young rabbits in until it's time to butcher or sell? 
Thanks for the help,
Joe


----------

